# Are you spending your martial arts dollars wisely



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 1, 2006)

> *Are You Spending Your Martial Arts Ad Dollars Wisely?*
> 
> *By Christopher Caile*
> *There is an old story that goes that most businesses waste 50 percent of their ad dollars on advertising that isn't effective but that they can't do anything about it because they don't know which half. Well, here is a quick check method you can actually use to see if the dollars your martial arts school spends to recruit new students is actually bringing you an effective return. It might even tell you that you should change the very way you recruit. Of course, this assumes your school is actually successful enough to have a budget of some sort. *



Link to full article


----------

